# Taking Anti-depressants but wanting to adopt - is it possible?



## Bunny Face (Jan 20, 2008)

Hello Ladies (and Gents?), 


I'm after some advice, experience and words of support.  I know I'm in the best place...


I have been speaking to a couple of agencies over the last couple of weeks, Its too early for us to start the adoption process (as it hasnt been 6 months since our last treatment) but I thought I'd register my interest to get the ball rolling. 


I was really positive until I spoke to one duty worker who asked very difficult questions, I think I managed to answer them honestly and knowledgeably but then she mentioned that there is a big problem:  I take anti-depressants to control anxiety and depression. 


My depression is linked to a traumatic hospital experience and infertility.  I've had counselling, attended self help courses and now I take the lowest dose of Prozac to keep me balanced.  I've been taking them for 18-24 months now and I feel fine.  My GP was happy for me to continue taking them during IF treatment but this seems to be a problem for adoption.  


I have made an appointment with my GP to discuss it in advance of the formal adoption process - is this the right thing to do? Does anyone else have experience of this? Have you been successful in your application despite taking tablets?


As if this wasn't enough, I am embarrassed to say that my Niece (daughter from half sister) is on the verge of having her daughter (and baby on the way) taken into care because she is an alcoholic....I'm not close to her (or my sister) but I suspect that the social worker will be interested in this.  Is this likely to have an impact on my application?


I'm sorry for the long post but would be grateful for your help


Thanks 


BF 
x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm sorry i dont know the answer about the anti depressants..i know many have have been on them for short periods of time during their IF tx and sometimes beyond and have been able to adopt but I'm unsure about taking them long term and continuing to do so through the adoption process..i guess they might be wanting to know if you will be able to come off them at some point..other than that i really dont know..
i just wanted to say that you are not responsible for your neices problems with alcohol and though I am sure a sw will prob want to explore the situation i'm sure it wouldnt be held against you re adopting. if anything you are more likely to have insight and sympathy with the reasons why children are in the care system which would be a good thing  

good luck  

kj x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi
I'm afraid I have no idea about the Ads and expect like a lot of things this will differ from agency to agency anyway.  However, I think going to your GP and talking about this is a good idea.  If you are on the lowest amount I would be tempted to start weaning off them and see how things go, you may find now that you are moving on you can deal with things better without the tablets??
The positive is that you realised how you were feeling and sort help rather than just ignoring it. 
Regarding your neice, as kj says you are not responsible for her or her actions and that wouldn't be held against you.
OT x


----------

